# "Ball and Claw Bitters..."



## drjhostetters (Mar 4, 2004)

Question....thinking of buying at Antique store..miniture, 3 1/2" tall, dark purple, long slender neck, "pointed" cork top, neck shape of eagle "leg and claw" grasping round ball base....???? embossed "Ball and Claw Bitters"..thus name....

 Thanks...


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 4, 2004)

My guess is that it is almost certainly a "fantasy" bottle.


----------



## drjhostetters (Mar 5, 2004)

Forgive my ignorance...what is "fantasy" bottle?...I'm kinda new to the "lingo" of bottle collecting..I see one that catches my eye..I buy for collection... is the "Ball and Claw" worth the $3.00 they're asking...???? or is it a "faked cork top"...looks authentic to my untrained eye..????

 Also what does "sheared lip", and "pontil"...

       Thank you...


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 5, 2004)

A "reproduction" is a new bottle made as a replica of an old bottle.  There are many collectible reproductions of the original E.G. Booz bottle, for example.

 A fantasy bottle does not replicate an old bottle, but represents a designer's conception of a "cool, old bottle."  A fantasy bottle is a new bottle made with an old-style or ornate appearance.

 Fantasy bottles are not antique bottles, so there is no established market for them.  They are worth whatever they may bring at the flea-market.

 We have no FAQ list on this forum; however, you can search this forum for references to the terms you don't understand.  You should buy some books or look on the Internet.  Start HERE.

 ----------Harry Pristis


----------



## deepwoods (Mar 7, 2004)

Odell claims that there are a couple of these known that are the real deal-one was stolen  
 years ago.This bottle 'urban legend' has always peaked my curiosity.Ive seen so many of 
 the repros.Anybody know anymore about this-the famous Ball & Claw Bitters?


----------



## dhgb2 (Mar 7, 2004)

most of these will have wheaton  or tawain on the bottom. Look real close. Ether way if you like it it,s worth 3.00. For investment. I would say no.    DHG


----------



## drjhostetters (Mar 8, 2004)

dhgb2...
     Thanks for the info...I went back and checked it out..under the price label on the bottom were the infamous words..."made in Taiwan"..looks nice...but....[]
                          Again thanks....
                                      drj


----------



## drjhostetters (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your repies....false alarm...made in taiwan....guess I have a lot to learn about this old bottle biz...

     Thanks...and good hunting...

                                drj


----------

